# Players 7



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone going? I'll be driving anti clockwise around the M25 from Bromley. Also anyone up for a convoy?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah hopefully ill be going if I can get a couple of the Essex area guys to go  it's only down the road for me!!

Here's the flyer for anyone who doesn't know what it is:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds good  I just paid for two tickets so I'll be driving up with my cousin in my car. Be good to see a few people there if possible.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah should be there.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... there's a MacDonalds on the roundabout for North Weald where some of us met up last year for breakfast and then North Weald is only 5 mins from there for a slow cruise to Players if anyone is interested in meeting there? ...

Postcode for it is:- *CM17 9LH *


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... there's a MacDonalds on the roundabout for North Weald where some of us met up last year for breakfast and then North Weald is only 5 mins from there for a slow cruise to Players if anyone is interested in meeting there? ...
> 
> Postcode for it is:- *CM17 9LH *


Can't say no to a Mc Donald's breakfast :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep ok bandit.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like a plan  what time you guys want to meet at McD's?


----------



## lodey23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Im driving up from Salisbury so can always meet people closer to the event


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mstew said:


> Sounds like a plan  what time you guys want to meet at McD's?


... I'm about an hour and a half away- so I'll let whoever is travelling furthest call it- I'm easy really if the show gates open at 10am I was thinking meet there some time around 9am?? :?

But then my little boy is 18 months old so 9am on a Sunday is a late start for me!  
Open to suggestions on this.



lodey23 said:


> Im driving up from Salisbury so can always meet people closer to the event


... that's the beauty of meeting at this particular MacDonalds- it's literally _on _the roundabout that everyone who is going to Players will have to use, so there's no massive detour if you've already driven for 2hrs to get there.

Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thing is if everyone uses it for breakfast will we get in?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... if I remember rightly it's a pretty big car park that goes around all four sides of the building- I'm pretty sure that last year it wasn't even nearly a quarter full when we left at 9:30ish, and although it's right on the North Weald roundabout it's actually on the opposite side, heading out towards Epping ...

... I'm pretty sure it won't be an issue ... 

... looking at the flyer I've also noticed that gates open at 8:00 for show'n'shine entries and at 9:30 for the regular punters- so if you guys want to suggest an earlier time, then that's fine ...

Steve


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Might try and get along to this. Will be travelling from Edgware.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice, cheers for the info blue bandit 

So until further notice we will meet at the said McDonald's above at 9am for breakfast and a meeting point.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

got my tickets too,car will be parked at show and shine area


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sure there are a few from Hants going to this

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm there.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Weathers looking a bit rubbish in the late afternoon but the rest of the day seems fine, ill still be going


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Your right weather does look crap. :-|


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Think Ill go to this, Be in my MK4 golf Turbo though as still waiting on parts for the TT, So its off the road still damn it.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I'll meet you there


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... don't think I'm gonna make it guys- had a stinking cold and sore throat all week ...
... fingers crossed the weather is better for you than they forecast! ...
... hope you all enjoy it- and gutted I couldn't make it.

Steve


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

All the way from Devon and bang on 9 I clock and I'm a loner! Lol


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good show!!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry guys, went out for a mates birthday last night and woke up to a very unwell misses. Had to sort her out so couldn't make 9 and went straight to the show :/ did see a few familiar cars there though  good show


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

You've missed great show. Really enjoyed.

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------

